
Italy expands travel restrictions to entire country, locking down 60M people - Anon84
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/03/09/coronavirus-live-updates/
======
neonate
[https://archive.md/CHw4G](https://archive.md/CHw4G)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22529670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22529670)

------
nateburke
This is a drastic measure that will affect many. From a population standpoint,
it would be like shutting down the Boston-to-Washington DC megalopolis.

